# notebook display



## obaran (22. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe aus einem Uralt Notebook von HighSceen ein altes Display(SW) und möchte dieses nun an meinen PC anschließen also an VGA.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das beschalten muss?
Weil an das Display gehen ca. 18 Käbelchen hin und bei VGA hab ich ja nur 9.

Das Display ist von SANYO und hinten drauf auf der Platine stehen folgende Daten:
LCM-5483-24NTK
B1C291
100581

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

Danke schon mal Oliver.


----------



## Jamonit (21. März 2003)

soweit ich weiß ist das nicht möglich, da das laptop-display vollkommen anders angesteuert wird. so im vergleich VGA <> DVI


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. März 2003)

soweit mir bekannt wirst Du ohne die steuerplatine nicht weiterkommen (befindet sich meist *im* Notebook).


----------



## Sinac (23. März 2003)

Ich glaub nicht das ohne sehr viel Wissen über den Controller und
die Ansteuerung was wird. Außerdem, WOZU?


----------

